# Pics and video of extremely rare aquariums in my house



## brandon429 (Oct 4, 2009)

These are extremely rare because I either built 'em or retrofitted them to keep animals all the books say won't work. enjoy!
b

YouTube - 1 Gallon Saltwater Aquarium and Globe Ecosystems


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

That is really cool. when are you going to upgrade to a 1 gal? lol. How often do you do a water change in the 1/2 gal? How often do you test the water? I can only imagine that it would take a lot of effort to keep the water at the right temp and parameters


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I really enjoyed your video. Those are all your tanks? Absolutely amazing! 
The turtle tank is just beautiful!


----------

